# What is This White Spot on my Diamond Tetra?!:(



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

So I have a 10 gallon tank and I changed the pebbles in it to black gravel to make it more natural for the tetras, but the diamond tetra got some white spot on it's side 2 days ago and it's been growin ever since Can you tell me what it is? Here's a pic.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

almost looks like a tumor but its hard to see im on my phone at work. other than that possibly a fungal infection. ill take another look when i get home in a few hours


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Hello, still need help with this, it's really growing fast and I still don't know what it is!!!!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

really growing fast?

It could be a broken blood vessel, leaking blood out into a pool under the skin. Or it could be some sort of fluid filled cyst. Annoying, but not as bad as they sound.


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

It seems more like a cyst, but I'm still not sure


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

This is what I had on red eyes, I thought it was columaris, my tetras were fine up until I had a fin rot infection that killed all of them but 2, now my surviving ones have this too, I don't know what to tell you, try isolating him and treating him with aquarium salt


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

If he's eating and is acting normally I wouldn't worry


----------



## Christemo (Feb 6, 2011)

When you were changing the gravel, did you take him out? It could be a 'bruise' from being hit by a rock.


----------

